# Headliner re-wrap?



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

hey i was just wondering im going to be buying plaid fabric for my headliner and pillars and tricks to the trade on keeping the lines straight??


----------



## whootwhoot (Oct 2, 2009)

When you put the fabric on don't pull it just lay it on evenly. If you pull too much the lines will be super wave which is really noticeable with plaid


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

ok thanks. so i shouldnt stretch the fabric? just lay it out?


----------



## shwak23 (Feb 28, 2009)

No need to stretch and make sure you do a little at a time. 

Spray glue on the fabric and the board. 

Wait 5 min for the glue to get tacky! That will make your life easier. 

Also use a copper wool scrubber to get the old liner glue off. 
Repair cracks with duct tape.

Take your time. It makes this project way easier. Oh and use 3m spray adhesive. Not headliner glue. Not the extra strength either. Just the regular old adhesive.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## geneworld (Aug 11, 2008)

shwak23 said:


> Repair cracks with duct tape.


The glue will stick to the duck tape as well? What have others done to repair a broken headliner board?


----------



## shwak23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Repair the cracks on the back with duct tape. You could use fiber glass but it's kind of a bitch.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## geneworld (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh alright thanks:beer:


----------

